# Dentmagic



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys has anyone ever used dentmagic from cwmbran if so are they any good... The wife's car got a dent in the passenger door in the local hospital. Some people are T**ts


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Ive got a tiny dent I could do with taking out too. Anyone know roughly what the charges are for having this done?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Had mine done by the Dentmagic guys in Bristol (we use 'em in work at veedub), and they were amazing. I did get 'mates rates' though, so couldn't quote you properly - a rough guess would work at around £50-60 a dent/sometimes per panel :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks mate got to give them a ring today will keep you posted


----------

